# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к издательству "Бхактиведанта Бук Траст" >  Где в ШБ или ЧЧ пишется о том что солнце берет свою энергию от воды?

## Rupanuga das

Подскажите пожалуйста,не могу найти,в ШБ или ЧЧ в комментариях ШП пишеи что солнце берет свою энергию испаряя воду по всей вселенной.Подскажите где это
Хари бол

----------


## vijitatma das

> Подскажите пожалуйста,не могу найти,в ШБ или ЧЧ в комментариях ШП пишеи что солнце берет свою энергию испаряя воду по всей вселенной.Подскажите где это
> Хари бол


Не припомню такого. Но есть комментарии, где говорится, что Солнце берет свою энергию от Кришны.

----------


## Rupanuga das

Я точно помню этот комментарий,не помню где он. 
Там Прабхупада пишет что солнце берет свою энергию испаряя воду по всец вселенной
Не помню где,в ШБ,ЧЧ вроде
Кто же поможет найти!?

----------

